# affichage rose sur ecran TV



## foffito1 (11 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

je suis un peu perdu, lorsque je consulte mon apple TV sur mon écran de TV tout fonctionne techniquement parlant  sauf que l'affichage sur l'écran de ma TV est rose ???
 Les réglages couleurs de ma Tv (sony) sont bons car par la freebox HD revolution aucun soucis.

Je n'ai pas trouvé de problème similaire, si vous pouviez m'aider merci par avance.

Foffito.


----------

